# اجعل موقع جوجل يعرض لك نتائج البحث 100 فى كل صفحة بدلا من 20 فقط



## THE GALILEAN (27 ديسمبر 2006)

كل المطلوب ثلاث خطوات

الاولى :-افتح جوجل http://www.google.com/intl/ar/

الثانية :- اضغط بحث متقدم 

الثالثة :- غير الرقم من 10 الى 100 ثم اضغط بحث 0 انتهى الموضوع ولا ايه رايكم نشرح بالصور












:dance:


----------



## noraa (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اجعل موقع جوجل يعرض لك نتائج البحث 100 فى كل صفحة بدلا من 20 فقط*

مشكور على  الجديد يا غالى


----------

